# What are you making this weekend?



## Mosey (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is a video of a nice little weekend engine project for you.
http://www.helifreak.com/showthread.php?t=338730


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool!

They made it look so easy, a weekend should do it. It only took them six hours. 

Direct link;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3jE-PXV-68&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Lakc (Sep 16, 2011)

Im sure I will bleed over whatever I am working on like this guy did :


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 16, 2011)

I might scale it up x4 and build one in 24 hours ;D


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 16, 2011)

Not one of those!!!

The design is a bit beneath me and outdated! :big:

Andrew


----------



## dsquire (Sep 16, 2011)

Now that we have the jet motor we may as well test it.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPnHr_SxkRU&feature=player_embedded[/ame]​
Everyone repeat after me. I will not try this at home. I will not try this at home. I will not try this at home. I will not try this at home. I will not try this at home. I will not try this at home. I will not try thi..........

Cheers 

Don


----------



## dalem9 (Sep 16, 2011)

That was great .,If I was about 30 years younger,na maybe 40. Dale


----------



## Swede (Sep 16, 2011)

Am I misreading the tone of this thread... are jet engines eeevil or something?  Many years ago, I made a Wren MW-54 gas turbine from castings, and it went together well. These engines normally come with completed compressor wheels, as these are just turbocharger components, but much of the rest is only partially done, or just raw castings, like the inconel turbine wheel.

I had a lot of fun with the MW-54, but then Wren came out with their turboprop variation, and I HAD to have one. The turboprop is essentially their MW-54 with a different turbine wheel designed for gas flow and not thrust, but the all-important part was the propeller, gearbox, and turbine wheel that taps the gas generator output and converts it to shaft power.

I didn't feel like scratch-building another MW-54, so I bought their no-machining kit, and it did, in fact, take less than a day to put together. The fun and hard part was the rest of the turboprop.

These things pack so much power into such a small package, they are actually a bit frightening to run. Watching an entire liter of kerosene get converted into power, noise, smoke and flame in only 15 minutes is impressive!


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Swede,

Of course Jet turbines are cool and impressive. ;D

I think the sarcasm you are hearing is because this one is professionaly made in six hours. It would take us considerably longer.

I used to make and repair parts for CFM-56's and JT-8D's and spool them up in a test cell.

Talk about impressive engineering and power. It was awesome.


----------



## steamboatmodel (Sep 17, 2011)

If we had the equipment they have we could do one in six hours too.
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## Sshire (Sep 17, 2011)

6061 from online Metals -$35.50
Bearings from McMaster -$3.75
VF2-TR from Haas - $105,995.00

Homeshop Turbine - Priceless


----------



## ronkh (Sep 17, 2011)

Sshire,

I have just bookmarked your site. Really, really nice. Thank you.

Kind regards,

Ron.


----------



## Swede (Sep 19, 2011)

I guess I was thinking the 6 hours referred to the technician putting together the already-machined components. I don't think there's any chance even those guys with their machines could take bar stock, raw inconel alloy, and sheet stainless, and make it happen.

In fact, there's no way. The investment casting process alone is going to consume a lot more, so the "six hour" thing HAS to be the time it takes the technician to take the prepared components and assemble them.  

KustomKB - I'm probably flying around with your CFM-56 components, then... awesome engine. The power and reliability of modern tubofans is astounding. These things rarely crack 420 C EGT on startup and simply run and run.


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 19, 2011)

> The power and reliability of modern tubofans is astounding.



It really is amazing what they go through cycle after cycle with hardly ever a failure.

After doing a winglet mod to a 737 we did a max power take-off with 5 guys on-board and no cargo. I can't remember the numbers but I think we hit 30000 feet in 3-4 minutes. Felt like a 45 degree climb angle.


----------



## pcw (Sep 21, 2011)

hehe, why not use 4 of them on a homemade wingbackpack and fly the skies?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/YvesRossy?blend=1&ob=5#p/u/11/LuL4Qjd6PTo[/ame]


----------



## purpleknif (Sep 21, 2011)

Swede  said:
			
		

> I guess I was thinking the 6 hours referred to the technician putting together the already-machined components. I don't think there's any chance even those guys with their machines could take bar stock, raw inconel alloy, and sheet stainless, and make it happen.
> 
> In fact, there's no way. The investment casting process alone is going to consume a lot more, so the "six hour" thing HAS to be the time it takes the technician to take the prepared components and assemble them.
> 
> KustomKB - I'm probably flying around with your CFM-56 components, then... awesome engine. The power and reliability of modern tubofans is astounding. These things rarely crack 420 C EGT on startup and simply run and run.


 I guaranty you they can't inspect it in 6hrs.  :big:


----------



## agmachado (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I also think it should not be too complicated build the parts... but can we find trusted plans ?

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.john-tom.com/html/Jet.html $8.00 US for the plan book.

this book is a popular one for home built jet engines





Tin


----------



## blighty (Sep 22, 2011)

i think the 2 main turbine home builds are the KJ66 and the Wren MW54. i went for the MW54.


----------



## agmachado (Sep 22, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> http://www.john-tom.com/html/Jet.html $8.00 US for the plan book.
> 
> this book is a popular one for home built jet engines
> 
> ...



Thank you Tin! 

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 23, 2011)

FYI the schreckle and the like are old technology. ttere are newer and better designs. IRRC model jet engines have only been around for 30 years or so and are a developing technology. 
Tin


----------



## Swede (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice -54, Blighty!

Tin brings up a good point, there's still room for advancement in these. Before Shreckling and a couple other pioneers, it was thought to be impossible. If I understand the story correctly, these guys crunched the numbers and on paper, it SHOULD work with a 1 stage centrifugal compressor... and sure enough, it did.

There was supposed to be a master craftsman from Britain who made a PERFECT miniature of an axial flow turbojet some years ago, and the model did not sustain... the air flow doesn't scale.

Anyway, the Schreckling book is good, as is Kamps, but as Tin says, there are better designs now.


----------



## blighty (Sep 23, 2011)

thx Swede......and the fact it worked was a nice suprise 

the place to go to for turbines is www.GTBA.co.uk . the forum is full of amazing turbine home builds. not only from plans, but own designs. there's one chap who makes micro turbines (think there smaller than the Jetcat p20) so far he has got one up to 320'000 rpm and that was with a home made turbine wheel. only down side to the GTBA is it will cost you £25 for a years membership to see the forum.


----------

